# الطريقة الصحيحة لتوصيل المحرك الخطوى



## h_s0404 (22 يوليو 2012)

يوجد كما بالصورة ثلات اساليب للتوصيل وكل اسلوب يتطلب فولت معين وامبير معين


----------



## yasseryossryy (26 فبراير 2015)

فين الصورة ارجوا رفعها للاهمية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو عائشه (22 مارس 2015)

الصوره لمن يريد الاطلاع وفيها نوعيات التوصيل حسب الدوائر المستخدمه واى اسفسار ان شاء الله انا تحت امركم
وهذه توصيلات اخرى
رقم1
unipolar stepper​












​


----------



## أبو عائشه (22 مارس 2015)

النوع الثانى 
bipolar steppers
وهو الافضل والاقوى وله دوائر التحكم الخاصه بهذا النوع وهى معقدة الى حد ما ولكن لمن له دراية بالالكترونيات سوف يصنع دائره خلال ساعه واحده 
حسب الامبير الذى يريده وهو يتوقف على نوع المحرك المستخدم 





وهنا الدائره المشهوره والتى لا تخفى عن احد دخل هذا المجال وهى مخصصه لهذا النوع من التوصيل 
وهى تتكون اساسا من متحكم ودرايفر المتحكم هو الاى سى L297
والدرايفر وهو الاى سى L298


----------



## أبو عائشه (22 مارس 2015)

واى خدمه او استفسار انا تحت امركم اخوانى الكرام
وهذه دائره من الدوائر التى صنعتها وهى تعمل بكفاءه عاليه قبل ان اتجه الى 
الدريفرات الجاهزه فهى اوفر فى الوقت والجهد وخاصة فى مجالى وهو cnc
وهذه قناتى واى استفسار ستجدون تحت امركم باذن الله


----------



## yasseryossryy (26 سبتمبر 2015)

اخى الفاضل لك كل الشكر والتقدير لنشر العلم فى مجتمع تم حرمانه من ماخ العمل والتصنيع والتطوير ولكن لا يغير الله قوم إلا ان يغيروا ما بأنفسهم . فمن اراد وسعى سعي الله معهه . اشكرك حقيقة فأنت من قال الله عنه فى حديثه القدسى (إن لله تعالى عبادا خلقهم لقضاء حوائج الناس يفزع الناس إليهم فى قضاء حوائجهم 
ألئك الامنون من عذاب الله


----------



## karlos 13 (28 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
تشكر اخي على المجهود لكن عندي ملاحظة هو ان كل ربط له ميزته اي ان ربط يزيد العزم و ربط يزيد السرعة و الصورة تزيد وضوح الملاحضة
و الصورة الثانية توضح عدد خطوات كل نوع من المحركات الخطوية


----------

